
How "User-Selected Content" Can Increase User Engagement - AndrewWarner
http://scale.cc/2009/06/26/5-examples-of-using-user-selected-content-to-increase-user-engagement/
======
vincentchan
Thanks so much for Andrew, James and Mixergy. If they didn't cover this topic,
I don't realize so many sites are using this under-the-radar tactic so
successfully.

